# Who likes this music



## KawaiiHusky (Aug 7, 2009)

I love this Music all, of the songs .
I think that it is so cool that all the people in the band are guys but dress as girls and i have to say they do look hot ^_^

this is one of the music videos and I love it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUFhkRRSUg0

and this is there myspace 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUFhkRRSUg0


I just want to know if some people here like some of the things a do that are not furry ^_^. well tell me if you like it and if you don't don't then okay ^_^.


----------



## Melo (Aug 7, 2009)

well now ive seen everything

music itself was interesting, though not for me.

the artists themselves were scary


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Aug 7, 2009)

Midnight Panics said:


> the artists themselves were scary




I think the main one, the one that sings is hot XD lol. is is funny for you to say they are scary becasue they are actually really nice.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 7, 2009)

Baroque EBM?
Sounds like you mix all of Laibach's music together...


----------



## pheonix (Aug 7, 2009)

It's alright.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 7, 2009)

I only remember the Barathrum I listened to in the past was an orthodox(?) black metal band.


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2009)

Video is a little strange...wow this is different. 

I'd lose the vocals, maybe add a female voice. I dunno, I'm on the edge. It's something where if I produced this track, I'd have done things differently. But I don't not like it.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 7, 2009)

Less techno more bass lose the vocals and then I might consider it.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 7, 2009)

KawaiiHusky said:


> but dress as girls



I stopped reading there.

girlybois FFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 7, 2009)

I guess it's all right, but can't say I'll actually buy any of their stuff.


----------



## the grey fox (Aug 7, 2009)

hmm... that was... interesting? it's not what i would listen to, but it was alright, i guess.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 7, 2009)

Visual rock is silly. 

Dir en grey is a former visual band, right? I prefer their recent work. Everything after and including *Macabre* is alright.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 7, 2009)

Nope.  Sorry.

Way too faggy... and besides, it's not even in fucking English which is like a -50 points for me right off the bat.

(I like a few things in other languages but they have to be really damn good where I can get over the fact that I can't understand a fucking word they are saying).


----------



## Runefox (Aug 7, 2009)

This... Looks like they're just trying to be different for the sake of being different, and they don't look like they're very into it. I wouldn't really call it "visual rock", either - It has a very distinctive jPop sound, even if the lead is Australian.

Not my kind of thing.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 7, 2009)

Runefox said:


> This... Looks like they're just trying to be different for the sake of being different, and they don't look like they're very into it. I wouldn't really call it "visual rock", either - It has a very distinctive jPop sound, even if the lead is Australian.
> 
> Not my kind of thing.



They're crediting the creator of the corsets used in the video.

Come on.

How serious can they be?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 8, 2009)

Meh. Not my thing.

I'm more into the 80s goth shit, and electronic music.


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Aug 8, 2009)

They may look like much but I think that they did a good job on the mix of classical and industrial with Gothic pop.


----------



## Krevan (Aug 8, 2009)

Not my cup of tea. Not bad though.


----------



## FoxyGamers (Aug 8, 2009)

Love the music, Although i hated te movie clip :S. I fi had heard the music without the video clip i would have been in love with it


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 8, 2009)

i would have loooved it if they were speaking english ; - ;


----------

